# Pink Polk-A-Dot Harness



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Well, here is the latest Harness Dress. I'll have to get a pic with Mia wearing it, cuz it looks much cuter on! Hope you like it......


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

this is stunning :shock: i like the colour.....i like the design and the little ponpons !!! it's something i would definitely buy for paris!!

kisses nat


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

VERY cute!!!  I LOVE it!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

That is really very nice.I make my harness's different to you but tried to do it your way without the binding and double the material how when you sew the underarms inside then turn right way out how does your under arms not pucker up do you cut the material all around the sewing, i gave up after one go cause of the puckering?


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Wow! Okay, I want one for Lily. If I sent you her measurements would you make one exactly like that? I can send you a check and you can wait for it to clear or I'd even trust you enough to send cash, if you prefer. I need this harness dress!!! :lol:


----------



## lfutch (Mar 1, 2005)

I love it!! Good Job


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

Cute, cute, cute!!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow!! THANKS, guys!

Sullysmum - Yes, I do sew around the arms - slowly - then i make little cutes all the way around - then iron them down - boy, I'm tired just talking about it!! 

Rachael - I would love to make a dress for Lily - it is $25 for the dress and $35 for the dress and a matching leash!! I would have to check about shipping - I haven't had to ship one yet!!! Wooo HOOO!!
If you will send me your email address, I can send you a measurement chart to measure Lily. 
You can send cash, check, or I have a PayPal account where I can "invoice" you.. Which ever is easier. 

THANKS!!!


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

I love this one, you are sure making me want a baby girl, LOL.


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

I have some cool boy material too - just haven't made them yet. But I plan on doing them this weekend. I will post them on Monday!

Thanks for the all the nice compliments!! :wave:


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

How absolutely adorable!!!!! I really need to start sewing more!!!! I love making Dresses for Paris, but I just never seem to have the time.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

OMG! Soooooo cute! I want one toooooo!  You are REALLY good at making them!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i'm jealous! i lack talent! 

very nice harness!!!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

very nice job... I like your colors on this one...


----------

